#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Aκρίβεια γεωδαιτικού σταθμού

## sundance

Πόσο ρόλο παίζει η ακρίβεια του γεωδαιτικού σταθμού?

Οι συνήθεις είναι 2'', 5'', 7''.

Πόση διαφορά έχουν και με τι κριτήρια επιλέγει κάποιος?

----------


## thomas

Παίζει ρόλο στην ευαισθησία μέτρησης της γωνίας . 
Την διαφορά την έγραψες μόνος σου. Σε cc είναι αντίστοιχα 6,15,21 χονδρικά.
Με καθαρά κριτήρια ακρίβειας των εργασιών σου και των αποστάσεων που εργάζεσαι.

----------

